# لهذه الأسباب يصعب الزواج بعد الثلاثين



## mary naeem (28 أغسطس 2015)

لهذه الأسباب يصعب الزواج بعد الثلاثين





 تحاول كل امرأة أن تبحث عن فارس أحلامها وبالطبع ترتبط بالرجل الذي ترى أنه يتوافق معها ويشاركها أحزانها وأفراحها، بالمختصر، ترتبط بالرجل المناسب لها، ولكن من جهة أخرى تقضي بعض الفتيات سنين عديدة في البحث عن الشريك الملائم عبثاً والأسباب تتعدد في هذا الموضوع فمنهم من يقول أنها تسعى للحصول على زوج غني فتتريث والبعض الآخر يراها صعبة المنال ولكن الأسباب الحقيقية وراء صعوبة إيجاد الزوج المناسب بعد الثل











من هنا نقدم لك أسباب صعوبة إيجاد زوج بعد عمر الثلاثين.


صعوبات يمكن ان تواجهكِ



من المرجح أن الرجال يبتعدون في بعض الأحيان عن الآنسة الثلاثنية لأنه وكما هو معلوم تبلغ المرأة حدّاً من النضج يصعب على بعض الرجال فهمه واستيعابه فيهربون من نضوجها ومن تطلباتها التي قد يجدون أنها صعبة التنفيذ في اماكن معينة، فالفتاة الثلاثينية لا تبحث عن أمير الأساطير ليأتي ويخطفها بل تبحث عمن يكون سنداً ورجلاً ناجحاً وتكون أكثر واقعية باختيارها. الى جانب ذلك، تكون المرأة الثلاثينية قد صرفت عمراً من العمل الشاق لتأمين حاجياتها ومن هنا غضت الطرف عن موضوع الزواج ولكن إن قررت أن تخطو هذه الخطوة فهي بالطبع ستبحث عمن يسهر على راحتها لتنصرف الى الاهتمام بأنوثتها وتحصيل الوقت الذي ضاع منها.

كما يشكل العمر سبباً آخر لصعوبة إيجاد زوج، ففي عمر الثلاثين قد تواجه المرأة صعوبة في الحمل وهو الهدف الذي يسعى بعض الرجال الى تحقيقه لتتويج الزواج ومن هذا المنطلق يبحثون عن نساء أصغر سنّاً وأوفر حظّاً في الإنجاب مما يقلل حظوظ الزواج لدى الثلاثينيات.​


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*اتصور ان الموضوع هذا تغير الان - نظرا لتغير الثقافة و دخول النت فى حياتنا و ما له من اثر فى ربط و تقريب الناس فكريا ببعض
و بالتالى و مع تغير المجتمع اقتصاديا و امنيا و فكريا فيصبح ما هو مناسب قديما - فهو الان يصبح غير مناسب 
الزواج نصيب و كثيرا ما نلهث وراء ما فى فكرنا فقط و على عكس المتوقع - فحين ياتى النصيب فهو يدخل بلا اذن و يتحقق و نحن فى شيه صدمه من الاحداث و كاننا مغيبين و غير مصدقين انه اخيرا اتى - لكنه بياتى ...
السن ليس هو كل شىء - و ان كان من المفضل للانجاب السن الصغيرة - لكن و اذا تعذر فهل لا يتم زواج = خلاص انتهى ؟
 بالطبع كلا - فكل سن له من يطلبه هو بالتحديد و بالذات و على الطرف الاخر اما يبقبل او يفضل الانتظار
على ان الطب يوما بيوما بيتقدم و ما كان شبه مستحيل زمان الان نراه يحدث و ها التوائم المتعددة تشهد بذلك
لكن ليس هذا معناه ان الطب بيده العصى السحريه لكن فى مجموعه هو محاولات - لكن بتقدم العصر و العلم و على اثرة الطب - فقد تغير الان مفهوم سن الـ 30 و تخطاه الى اكبر من 35 

و ما يزال نرى زواج بيتم لما هم فوق هذا - ربما يؤثر ذلك السن على القدرة الانجابية لدى حواء و ايضا مع تقدم العمر يقل نسبة الانجاب - لكنها لا تنعدم تماما الا فى سن الاربعين او حولها

و مع التقدم الذى يحدث فى المجتمع فنرى الكثيرين لا ينجبو غير واحد / واحده فقط !!!
رغم حداثة سنهم - فهم يحددو النسل باكرا و يكتفو بخلفة واحدة فقط - الصراحة لا ادرى لماذا لا يبقو 2 على الاقل 
و كفايه كدا عشان زهقت من الكتابه - نرجو المعذرة 


*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 نوفمبر 2019)

لا توجد صعوبة للفتاة بعد سن الثلاثين للزواح فالحمل جائز حتى في سن 43 او حتى سن 60 فهناك سيدة هندية عمرها 60 سنة انجبت طفلاً وعند الله لا يوجد امر عسير او مستحيل ولا يتوقف الانجاب في سن معينة والانجاب ممكن بعد سن الثلاثين حتى سن 43 وذلك عن طريق تجميد بويضات الزوجة في مستشفى تخصصي ثم تلقيحها في انابيب اختبار ثم زرعها في رحمها وقد يكون مانع الانجاب هو الاكياس حول المبايض او في الرحم ممكن ازالتها بعملية جراحية ويصبح الحمل متاحاً لكل فتاة متزوجة وان تأخر الحمل يجب مراجعة الطبيب الاختصاصي لازالة الاكياس اينما وجدت بعملية جراحية


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2019)

ليس  صعب 
الصعب هو تحمل  مسئولية اطفال  فى هذة السن 
تجربة شخصية ههههه


----------



## Smaher (18 يونيو 2020)

المرأة هي المرأة، بأي سن كانت.

وجمال الروح يطغى على كل المؤثرات الأخرى.


----------

